# Submitting Police Clearance



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all,

Can somebody help me,
My fiancée applied for renewal of TRP recently, and submitted a letter of undertaking for Police Clearance.

Now, she got Police Clearance, but were told by DHA that they will only accept Police Clearance once she gets new visa because they have to attach a copy of new visa with Police Clearance.

What is going to happen if her new visa arrived after 6 months, and her Police Clearance becomes older than 6 months? 
Does she need to re-apply for Police Clearance? 

Can somebody tell me is this correct procedure?

Original application was done through an immigration practitioner - hence the question.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This shouldn't be a problem at all. You've proven that at the time of application, you had no criminal record.

Please explain this:


> Original application was done through an immigration practitioner - hence the question.


Why could this person not help you?


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for your reply , LegalMan. 
Your input is always appreciated.

We did her 1st time application through Immigration practitioner, but this time we did her renewal of visa by ourselves - doing it by ourselves makes one wonder about the procedure.


----------

